# Chop Shop?



## PhattCatBicycles (Apr 14, 2012)

I bet you anything this guy runs a chop shop type of deal.  Selling srip down to the frame bikes.  What do you think?



http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/bik/2958687360.html


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Apr 14, 2012)

Sell's the parts on FeeBay!! LOL


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 14, 2012)

If there's been a rash of bike thefts in the area and IF they've been reported (I suppose some police depts can't be bothered with taking a report for just a bike) then if might be pretty easy to open an investigation into this guy. It appears his workshop is one of those portable tent type buildings, note the PVC pipe construction.

This reminds me of a gag about a shoddy auto repair shop, we'd say their motto was "We use the finest paint on all our engine overhauls"


----------



## how (Apr 17, 2012)

oh please,,accusing somrone of stealing bikes cause they sell stripped down frames,,give me a break.
I hate it that guys take a perfectly good bike strip it down sell the parts, but to accuse them of running a chop shop is rediculous. The top guys selling parts on ebay with impeccable reputations strip down hundreds of bikes.

Chestnut Hollow the largest seller of high quality vintage bike parts in the world has a pile of at least a thousand bike frames piled up on their property.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 17, 2012)

how said:


> oh please,,accusing somrone of stealing bikes cause they sell stripped down frames,,give me a break.
> I hate it that guys take a perfectly good bike strip it down sell the parts, but to accuse them of running a chop shop is rediculous. The top guys selling parts on ebay with impeccable reputations strip down hundreds of bikes.
> 
> Chestnut Hollow the largest seller of high quality vintage bike parts in the world has a pile of at least a thousand bike frames piled up on their property.






Lol I agree silly assumption


----------



## bits n pieces (Apr 17, 2012)

*As a seller myself*

I hate people like you. I part out and sell bike parts and frames so am i a thief? I must be because i sell bikes that arent whole and i have more than 1. You only have to suggest someone is doing bad to run their names into the ground for life. I buy every bike i like in my price range . I have over 50 bikes and i do run my number on the stolen bike registry usually before i even buy. I have a lot of bikes and even more parts laying around the yard. I have a stalking dope fiend whos mom lives down the street that calls the cops at least once a week on me over my bikes and dumb stalker stuff. This nosy fiend keeps his nose everywhere but where it should be, thats in his own business. I have had police illegally come onto my property and search my things and destroy good parts and new paint . I have been harrassed repeatedly for years, because of people like you. I sell parts because someone will pay $150 for a springer fork but have a hard time giving $100 for a whole bike. Not everyone is honest but not everyone is crooked either. 
We have a local church that has a sign that says; K.M.S. Keep your mouth shut. This little bit of advice can save you a great deal of trouble. 


So whats the truth? He didnt give you a bike for what you wanted to pay? Are you just mad and trying to spread rumors or start trouble? Tell us the truth. Anyone can say hey, PhattCatBicycles steals and sells stolen bikes and parts. Does that make it true? No. Does it make you look bad when people are suggesting these things? Yes. Especially for someone trying to run a business. 

Please dont even suggest something like this unless you know for sure what you are talking about.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 17, 2012)

Um, just who is it you hate?


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Apr 17, 2012)

bits n pieces said:


> I hate people like you. I part out and sell bike parts and frames so am i a thief? I must be because i sell bikes that arent whole and i have more than 1. You only have to suggest someone is doing bad to run their names into the ground for life. I buy every bike i like in my price range . I have over 50 bikes and i do run my number on the stolen bike registry usually before i even buy. I have a lot of bikes and even more parts laying around the yard. I have a stalking dope fiend whos mom lives down the street that calls the cops at least once a week on me over my bikes and dumb stalker stuff. This nosy fiend keeps his nose everywhere but where it should be, thats in his own business. I have had police illegally come onto my property and search my things and destroy good parts and new paint . I have been harrassed repeatedly for years, because of people like you. I sell parts because someone will pay $150 for a springer fork but have a hard time giving $100 for a whole bike. Not everyone is honest but not everyone is crooked either.
> We have a local church that has a sign that says; K.M.S. Keep your mouth shut. This little bit of advice can save you a great deal of trouble.
> 
> 
> ...




Who said this they are running a chop shop? Not me.  "I said I bet he is" That can make me wrong or it can make me right.  I'm not mad and no I never bought from them or even tryed to that I know of.  If it looks like a cow, smells like a cow, and mooooo's like a cow to me it must be a cow.  So when I see a bunch of striped down vintage bike frames for sell, tons of bike parts in boxes and piles, in a pop up tent thingy you have to admit it looks a bit strange.  Call me what you like because it's a fee country. 

I stiil say it looks like a chop shop, so BITE ME!!

Brooks


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 17, 2012)

PhattCatBicycles said:


> Who said this they are running a chop shop? Not me.  "I said I bet he is" That can make me wrong or it can make me right.  I'm not mad and no I never bought from them or even tryed to that I know of.  If it looks like a cow, smells like a cow, and mooooo's like a cow to me it must be a cow.  So when I see a bunch of striped down vintage bike frames for sell, tons of bike parts in boxes and piles, in a pop up tent thingy you have to admit it looks a bit strange.  Call me what you like because it's a fee country.
> 
> I stiil say it looks like a chop shop, so BITE ME!!
> 
> Brooks




Watch out, that kitten has claws LOL

I didn't say this was a choppe shoppe either, just pointed out how LE might go about investigating this guy if there was probable cause.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not going to get into the is it or isn't it a  "Chop Shop" issue but, will say that, that same style tent was going to be my new shop before I decided that I needed something that could handle the elements better. It is a cheaper way to set up shop though....just saying.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 17, 2012)

You're a liar and a thief and I hate you. LOL


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 17, 2012)

Well if it is a chop shop, might be a good idea to rip off something of value...can you imagine what a bitch you would be behind cold steel for a step through frame?
Chris


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Apr 17, 2012)

Up here in Oregon bikes are a big target http://www.ci.corvallis.or.us/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1751&Itemid=4553

Just read that a guy had his bike ripped off from the front end of a bus.  You walk into a little market and come out and bike is GONE.  I't bad


----------



## how (Apr 17, 2012)

the contention is rediculous ,,what is more likely,,,that a guy searches craigslist, garage sales, rummage sales and police auctions and buys vintage bikes to strip,,or he finds scores and scores of vintage bikes unlocked and locked up on the streets that he steels and strips lol...


----------



## vincev (Apr 17, 2012)

3 mens and 2 womens frames equal a chop shop?HMMM?


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 17, 2012)

Why, yes....yes it does. Thanks for asking. Johnny, please tell our contestants what they've won!


----------

